

South Korea building the largest ever offshore wind farm - thedog
http://cleantechnica.com/2010/11/09/south-korea-shatters-world-record-with-gigantic-off-shore-wind-farm/

======
Jabbles
When they quote the wind farm as 2500MW, it's probably its theoretical
capacity. I don't know enough about South Korea to say how close the actual
production will be, but I'll bet it's actually <1GW.

This sounds great, and it really is, but don't forget that this is the
equivalent of _one_ nuclear power station, and South Korea requires ~40GW in
total.

You may be interested in this excellent free book on the energy crisis and the
different strategies we could use to help ourselves:
<http://www.withouthotair.com/>

------
zshahan
South Korea might be the next clean energy giant. while we put a lot of
attention on China and Europe, South Korea is making some huge steps
forward...

